# IBS Treatments



## Guest (Nov 14, 2003)

A friend sent these to me and I thought them worth posting: http://my.webmd.com/content/article/76/90102.htm http://my.webmd.com/content/article/75/89843.htm


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks Essence!


----------

